# 2 New ones for 2 Forum Members



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I just finished these 2 frames up for 2 of our forum members. The first one is a straight handled OTT shooter that the original pattern called for only a thumb pad. This one has that and also a finger groove. It is done up in a thick chunk of Desert Ironwood. Has a nice weight to it. The second frame is a pattern I used for Blue Skeen and have made a few for others who liked it too. This one is carved from Cocobolo and is a straight handled Universal Ergo. I took the idea of the outside photos from Jim Harris. Good weather for making sawdust! Flatband


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I also forgot to mention that I have 2 blanks left of the Desert Ironwood and 3 blanks left of that Cocobolo. They will be made into frames very soon!







Flatband


----------



## Jtslingshoter (Dec 18, 2009)

Those are two beautiful shooters Mr. Flatband!







JT


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

how much for a desert ironwood? i would like one if the price is right


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Gary, hope thats my cocobola. Awesome. 
Phil


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

That's yours Bud! I've been trying to reach you through PM's on here. Peresh just gave me your number. I'll give you a ring tomorrow Bud- I'm whipped! Evan, I didn't forget you just too beat now! Flatband


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Those are some awesome looking shooters, Gary! Great work.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

Flatband said:


> Evan, I didn't forget you just too beat now! Flatband


What? LOL


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

They both look beautiful.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Amazingly Nice Gary!!!


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

Magnifique!!


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

beautiful


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Beautiful work Flatband !


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Did the sealcoat work?


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

lucifer93 said:


> beautiful


I agree.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Gary, yes, give me a call. 
Phil


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

They are so beautiful! Especially the finish: I'm speechless!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

The two are precious! congratulations to the new owners

Chepo


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Thank guys,yeah Jim the sealcoat did the trick. That Cocobolo is some weird stuff to work but when you finally are able to get it to dry-beautiful! thanks Bud! Flatband


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Wow!! Just beautiful!


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Woah, nice lacquer.


----------

